
Bluetooth chip doesn’t need a battery because it harvests energy from the air - syck
https://www.theverge.com/2019/1/15/18183456/wiliot-bluetooth-chip-paper-thin-battery-free-low-cost
======
_Schizotypy
Ambient radio waves are not "air" Very misleading title

